# [SOLVED] Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista



## cr391n

hello,
i'm running Vista home premium SP1 on my Toshiba satellite A215 laptop.

i've been trying to install Flight Simulator X deluxe forever now but keep getting the same error no matter what i do.

at the very end of the 30 minute installation, when it says "Publishing product information", this error occurs:

Error1935.An error occured during the installation of assembly
'Microsoft.FlightSimulator.SimConnect
,publicKeyToken="67c7c14424d61b5b",version="10.0.60905.0",type="wi
n32",processorArchitecture="x86"'. Please refer to Help and Support for more information.

when i click OK it then proceeds to roll back for about 5 minutes and then gives me this message:

Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation.
Consult Windows Installer Help (Msi.chm) of MSDN for more information.

because the error occurs at the end of the installation, it's very time consuming to try a million different possible solutions, but i have tried.
i've cleaned the registry, dumped temporary files and install a bunch of vista patches and updates like MSXML 4.0 and dotnetfx. and everything everyone has suggested to others with very similar problems.

my anti-virus is disabled. even windows defender. (don't worry my laptop is stand alone for now.)
i tried installing in diagnosis mode with only windows installer loading (from msconfig)
i disabled the UAC, ran in XP SP2 compatibility, tried copying the disks contents to the HDD and installing from there.
i installed the latest .NET framework...
always the same error...

could someone please help me. is there something i'm missing?
what exactly does my specific error mean?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

This error and be caused by some third Party programs like WinTools, WinEasy, WebSearch, Easy Installer, System Mechanic, and HP Component Manager.
If you have any Toshiba programs open close them and make sure they are not running in task manager and try the installation again.


----------



## forwearemany

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*



cr391n said:


> hello,
> i'm running Vista home premium SP1 on my Toshiba satellite A215 laptop.
> 
> i've been trying to install Flight Simulator X deluxe forever now but keep getting the same error no matter what i do.
> 
> at the very end of the 30 minute installation, when it says "Publishing product information", this error occurs:
> 
> Error1935.An error occured during the installation of assembly
> 'Microsoft.FlightSimulator.SimConnect
> ,publicKeyToken="67c7c14424d61b5b",version="10.0.60905.0",type="wi
> n32",processorArchitecture="x86"'. Please refer to Help and Support for more information.
> 
> when i click OK it then proceeds to roll back for about 5 minutes and then gives me this message:
> 
> Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation.
> Consult Windows Installer Help (Msi.chm) of MSDN for more information.
> 
> because the error occurs at the end of the installation, it's very time consuming to try a million different possible solutions, but i have tried.
> i've cleaned the registry, dumped temporary files and install a bunch of vista patches and updates like MSXML 4.0 and dotnetfx. and everything everyone has suggested to others with very similar problems.
> 
> my anti-virus is disabled. even windows defender. (don't worry my laptop is stand alone for now.)
> i tried installing in diagnosis mode with only windows installer loading (from msconfig)
> i disabled the UAC, ran in XP SP2 compatibility, tried copying the disks contents to the HDD and installing from there.
> i installed the latest .NET framework...
> always the same error...
> 
> could someone please help me. is there something i'm missing?
> what exactly does my specific error mean?



I Also got your errors,
but this procedure worked for me. Try this.

1. Un-install or completely remove FSX garbage.
2. Insert DVD-1 and go to SDK folder and run setup.exe
3. After it's done, we need to install SimConnect mannual, to do this 
3.1 Goto 'Program Files' folder
3.2 Goto 'Microsoft Games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X SDK\SDK\Core Utilities Kit\SimConnect SDK\lib'
3.3 Run SimConnect.msi
4. After that done, Install the game as normal (Run setup.exe from DVD1)

--Good Luck


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

that's why I always encourage to use Revo uninstaller to remove games or any installed application, cause it removes the game and all its remaining on the registry and the HDD.


----------



## cr391n

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

thanks guys.
what 'forwearemany' suggested worked. installing FSX was hell. but on the up side, i've learned quite a lot because of it...
so all's well that ends well...


----------



## koffixop

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

hi, i followed forwearemany' s instructions and it worked fine, thx... but i have an other issue:

Once the install is complete, when i try to load the game, i have an error message sayin "msxml4 SP2 is not installed on your computer..."

msxml is installed on my pc - i run xp SP3 (just formatted there's only windows and fs on the computer) - everything is legit

i tried all the tips adviced on the internet but nothing worked so far - please help, i am about to kill someone (or myself) !


----------



## Floop

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

@Koffixop, download the file from here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...95-ec4e-4561-ab27-b3180e9139c5&displaylang=en
And now see if the game works.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

Have you tried installing Vista Service Pack 2? You can run Windows Update to get it.


----------



## koffixop

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

Hi there,

thanks for your suggestion, i fixed the issue !

so: yes it was a problem with the "msxml4.manifest" but manually fixing with the correct code never worked on my pc.

to fix it, i downloaded the free trial version of fsx on the net and installed it, then i copied the "msxml4.manifest" file in the demo folder and pasted it in the fsx folder and it worked !

i am still pissed off at ms ! but thanks for the support guys!

koffixop


----------



## forwearemany

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*



koffixop said:


> Hi there,
> 
> hi, i followed forwearemany' s instructions and it worked fine, thx... but i have an other issue:
> 
> Once the install is complete, when i try to load the game, i have an error message sayin "msxml4 SP2 is not installed on your computer..."
> 
> msxml is installed on my pc - i run xp SP3 (just formatted there's only windows and fs on the computer) - everything is legit
> 
> i tried all the tips adviced on the internet but nothing worked so far - please help, i am about to kill someone (or myself) !
> 
> koffixop


For this issue, you can do following things.

1. Upgrade your FSX to FSX SP2 
2. Create the file manually.

To create the file, first you need to locate the FSX.EXE directory.
Then create the "msxml4.manifest"
and paste these contents





Code:


<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' standalone='yes'?>
<assembly xmlns='urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v1' manifestVersion='1.0'>
  <dependency>
    <dependentAssembly>
      <assemblyIdentity type='win32' name='Microsoft.MSXML2' version='4.20.9818.0' processorArchitecture='x86' publicKeyToken='6bd6b9abf345378f' />
    </dependentAssembly>
  </dependency>
  <dependency>
    <dependentAssembly>
      <assemblyIdentity type='win32' name='Microsoft.MSXML2R' version='4.1.0.0' processorArchitecture='x86' publicKeyToken='6bd6b9abf345378f' />
    </dependentAssembly>
  </dependency>
</assembly>

That's all, the game should run

--Good Luck--


----------



## Floop

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*

Thanks for posting the fix, could you mark the thread as solved using thread tools please 
Thanks.


----------



## ArayCN

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*



forwearemany said:


> For this issue, you can do following things.
> 
> 1. Upgrade your FSX to FSX SP2
> 2. Create the file manually.
> 
> To create the file, first you need to locate the FSX.EXE directory.
> Then create the "msxml4.manifest"
> and paste these contents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' standalone='yes'?>
> <assembly xmlns='urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v1' manifestVersion='1.0'>
> <dependency>
> <dependentAssembly>
> <assemblyIdentity type='win32' name='Microsoft.MSXML2' version='4.20.9818.0' processorArchitecture='x86' publicKeyToken='6bd6b9abf345378f' />
> </dependentAssembly>
> </dependency>
> <dependency>
> <dependentAssembly>
> <assemblyIdentity type='win32' name='Microsoft.MSXML2R' version='4.1.0.0' processorArchitecture='x86' publicKeyToken='6bd6b9abf345378f' />
> </dependentAssembly>
> </dependency>
> </assembly>
> 
> That's all, the game should run
> 
> --Good Luck--


This issue made me down for 2 weeks, thank you.

but I have to say two more import things to fix this problem.

1. msxml4.manifest must be saved in UTF-8 encoding. This is very important, I didn't save it in UTF-8 encoding. and I am in blue 2 weeks.

2. if this doesn't work, do following things:

(1) go to control pannel to uninstall all the stuff wich name contains words "msxml".

(2) go to Dirctory c:\windows\system32, delete file msxml4.dll and msxml4r.dll (you may need to back up them).

(3) run msxml.msi in CD2 to install mxsml4 again.

The reason why we sould do this is: maybe c:\windows\system32 aready have msxml4.dll and msxml4r.dll, and the version of the two file is newer than "msxml.msi in CD2". if you run msxml.msi directly, the msxml4.dll and msxml4r.dll will NOT be replaced

forgive the poor English from Chinese guy


----------



## fajur737

*Re: Flight Simulator X install error 1935 on Vista*



forwearemany said:


> I Also got your errors,
> but this procedure worked for me. Try this.
> 
> 1. Un-install or completely remove FSX garbage.
> 2. Insert DVD-1 and go to SDK folder and run setup.exe
> 3. After it's done, we need to install SimConnect mannual, to do this
> 3.1 Goto 'Program Files' folder
> 3.2 Goto 'Microsoft Games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X SDK\SDK\Core Utilities Kit\SimConnect SDK\lib'
> 3.3 Run SimConnect.msi
> 4. After that done, Install the game as normal (Run setup.exe from DVD1)
> 
> --Good Luck


I had the same error everytime I tried to install Service Pack 2 for FSX, but I followed the above directions and it worked PERFECTLY!

Top Notch advice.

Cpt. C.D.


----------

